# Help Identify Thomas Smart



## CTCarter (Aug 28, 2006)

This name appears on the title page of "Twelve Sonatinas or Progressive Lessons for the Harpsichord or Piano Forte Calculated for the use of Young Practitioners, op. II" London. Printed for T. Skillern. Groves has Thomas Smart (1776-1867), but these pieces date from about 1780 according to the British Library Catalog. Any obscure British composer enthusiasts know who this may be?


----------

